

New iPhone Patents: Voice SMS, Geo-location Social Networks - gursikh
http://www.fastcompany.com/1588230/apple-patents-iphone-walkie-talkie-accessibility-igroups-social-networking-wireless

======
badave
Well, patents are not products. I gotta say I don't like Apple much at this
moment in time.

------
baguasquirrel
Doesn't the geo-location thing conflict with Bump's IP?

